# permission on /var/bind/pri

## CaptainBlood

Decided to check & update my bind9 dns config.

It was expected to be full of errors, or bloated: I was!!!

At the end of the day, jnl files were not recreated.

I had to

```
 chown named:named /var/bind/pri
```

which was not the out of the box default setting (root:named). To be sure, I've renamed to pri.ok and re-emerged the bulld.

I feel very unconfortable about such a permission change, because I couldn't find any data on the subject.

Sorry to ask, but is there anything to be check further in this respect?

Thks 4 ur attention.Last edited by CaptainBlood on Fri Jul 10, 2015 8:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cwr

FWIW, I've ended up with the permissions:

```

-rw-r----- 1 root named 3048 Apr 24 13:55 named.cache

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    11 Apr 24 13:55 root.cache -> named.cache

drwxrwx--- 2 root named 4096 Apr 24 13:55 dyn

drwxr-x--- 2 root named 4096 Apr 24 13:55 pri

drwxrwx--- 2 root named 4096 Apr 24 13:55 sec

```

----------

## CaptainBlood

So you have default value working fine...  :Confused: 

I'm afraid I've tweaked something somewhere a long time ago...

Will check 4 the rest of ur list.

Checked, & fine. Same as your but the culprit.  :Confused: 

There"s a zone file dated 2010 that is named:named.

This zone is active.

I just wonder if jnl file inherit ownership of their parent zone?

I'll give it a try once in a while...

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support

----------

